# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Fettarm braten,  garen,  ...

## Siamfan

Ich habe meiner Frau schon an die 10 teuerste Teflon- und Andere-Pfannen gekauft. 
Alles ziemlich sinnlos!  :: 

Das Teil gibt es wohl in DACH schon länger!?









Damit können auch Unbegabte knusprig braten ohne Öl/ Fett/....





Das Teil ist einer weitere Unterstützung  bei meiner Diät!

----------


## Enrico

Wollten wir auch schon anschaffen, aber ist zu klein für alle. Dauert das frittieren länger als in einer normalen Fritteuse?

----------


## Siamfan

> Wollten wir auch schon anschaffen, aber ist zu klein für alle. Dauert das frittieren länger als in einer normalen Fritteuse?


Es ist wie immer auch hier vieles relativ!
Diese Geraete gibt es von 1.500฿ bis ueber 10.000฿. Damit steigt die Ausstattung, aber vor allem auch das Volumen.


Auf Einzelbildern kommt das nicht richtig rueber!

Bei Pommes dauert es etwas (relativ) laenger. Frisst natuerlich auch Strom, aber braucht fast gar kein Oel.
Unterm Strich dann doch wieder wirtschaftlich.

Die Vorteile fuer die Gesundheit nocht gar nicht eingerechnet!

Es ist auch leicht zu reinigen, obwohl es manchmal uebelst aussieht.








Ich denke aber das teflonbeschichtete Sieb,  muß langfristig ausgetauscht werden.  Inbesondere bei falscher Reinigung ( mit harter Bürste)!

----------


## Siamfan

Das große Teil kostet auch in D >300€, rentiert sich da aber auch.  Gesundheit ist nicht bezahlbar! 

Am Besten Angebote abwarten und es gibt ja nicht nur Nobel-Marken!

Hier mal ein paar Videos,  da gilt das Gleiche,  das Gesagte gilt auch für andere Marken!




Was in dem naechsten Video dargestellt wird kann ich nur unterstreichen (habe aber auch da gerade noch was gelernt):



Das ist auch noch ganz gut:



Am Besten hat man da eh gleich zwei oder sogar drei verschieden grosse Geraete, wie man sonst Kochplatten hat.

----------


## Siamfan

> Es ist wie immer auch hier vieles relativ!
> Diese Geraete gibt es von 1.500฿ bis ueber 10.000฿. Damit steigt die Ausstattung, aber vor allem auch das Volumen.
> ....
> Bei Pommes dauert es etwas (relativ) laenger. Frisst natuerlich auch Strom, aber braucht fast gar kein Oel.
> Unterm Strich dann doch wieder wirtschaftlich.
> ...


*Im Gegenteil!!*
Der Energieverbrauch ist sogar geringer!




> *Fazit des Heißluftfritteuse VS Backofen Vergleichs 
> *
> Eine Heißluftfritteuse als zusätzliche Anschaffung lohnt sich vor allem aufgrund des Ergebnis der Speisen und des geringeren Stromverbrauchs. So braucht eine Heißluftfritteuse im Test in der Regel weniger als die Hälfte der Zeit um Pommes knusprig zuzubereiten und auch nur die Hälfte des Stromverbrauchs.
> http://heissluft-fritteuse-tests.de/...luftfritteuse/


*UND:*




> Das Ergebnis der Pommes aus einem Backofen ist gut, aber nicht so gut wie bei einer Heißluftfritteuse. Hierbei wird das Ergebnis gleichmäßiger, welches sich in einer gleichmäßigen Bräune und Knusprigkeit wiederspiegelt.
> http://heissluft-fritteuse-tests.de/...luftfritteuse/


Noch ein Hinweis:



> Während des frittierens sollten die Behälter bei Philips Modellen alle 4 Minuten kurz durchgeschüttelt werden, damit die Pommes alle gleichmäßig braun werden
> http://heissluft-fritteuse-tests.de/...luftfritteuse/


Ich habe auch immer diesen Ofen empfohlen:



Da bleibe ich auch dabei! 
Der ist bei uns auch immer wieder im Einsatz. 
Der ist auch sparsamer als der Backofen/ Herd.

----------

